# The Journal of Military Operations



## Infanteer (7 Aug 2012)

A new online military publication has just been put up, with Jim Storr as the Editor.  The Journal of Military Operations is aimed at a niche that, as the opening intro by Dr Storr indicates, isn't touched by most scholarly journals.

The first issue has an article on the role of a battalion commander in the 1982 war in Lebanon by Doron Almog and a piece by Wilf Owen on the redundancy of the concept of the operational level of war.  Both are top notch reads.

Registration is free. 

https://www.tjomo.com/


----------



## dapaterson (7 Aug 2012)

You had me sold at "Storr".


----------



## Haletown (7 Aug 2012)

good find . . .   thnx ++


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2012)

Interesting content, and slickly shared - milpoints inbound for the recommendation.


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Aug 2012)

Is it me, or is the Flash player picture on the Orde Wingate article actually Boers and not Chindits?


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Aug 2012)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Is it me, or is the Flash player picture on the Orde Wingate article actually Boers and not Chindits?



I don't know if the troops are Boers, but the bandoliers are probably wrong for Chindits. The clothing is also a little odd, and it sure does not look like British Army bush dress circa 1943-1944.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Aug 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I don't know if the troops are Boers, but the bandoliers are probably wrong for Chindits. The clothing is also a little odd, and it sure does not look like British Army bush dress circa 1943-1944.



To be fair, though, that's after your time  >


----------



## GAP (8 Aug 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> To be fair, though, that's after your time  >



Well, you can't keep track of this new fangaled stuff.....sheesh!!


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Aug 2012)

I remember an old song from between the wars -  

"Will you come to Abbysinia? 
Will you come? 
Will you come?
Bring your own ammunition and a gun, and a gun.
Mussolini will be there, 
Throwing gas bombs in the air.
Will you come to Abbysinia?
Will you come?

Funny the things Brits taught their kids....

Anyway,

Perhaps the photo is of some of those irregular volunteers, but if so that would probably pre-date Wingate's involvement.

On the other hand, there doesn't seem much to distinguish the combatants from Boers.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Aug 2012)

The pictures are just random images and are not associated with the article they are paired with.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Aug 2012)

I found a few pictures of Wingate's Special Night Squads (Palestine in the late 1930s) which became Haganah which became the IDF. They were a pretty ragtag group as seen in the link and below:


----------



## Infanteer (12 Nov 2012)

Vol 1, No 2 is up.  Good articles on tanks, artillery and infantry battle.  I'll post commentary on specific articles as I read them.

https://www.tjomo.com/


----------



## Infanteer (14 Mar 2013)

Volume 1, Number 3 is up with great articles on the logic of the AFV and some more on the "Operational Level of War"

https://www.tjomo.com/volume/1/issue/3/


----------



## Infanteer (21 Jan 2014)

https://www.tjomo.com/volume/2/issue/1/

Vol 2, No 1 is out.  Some good reads.


----------



## Infanteer (6 Apr 2015)

Vol 3, No 1 9 is out.

https://www.tjomo.com/volume/3/issue/1/

Great article on Infantry Organization as well as some additional HQ Observations by Jim Storr.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Apr 2015)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Vol 3, No 1 9 is out.
> 
> https://www.tjomo.com/volume/3/issue/1/
> 
> Great article on Infantry Organization as well as some additional HQ Observations by Jim Storr.



Storrs' observations would transfer well to the civilian business/ government sector.

Computers now allow us to do lots of things really well (that we never had to do in the past)  ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Apr 2015)

Storr's observations on the size of headquarters and especially that almost nobody in one should be above the rank of major are priceless. His comment that most generals are poor tacticians is moot.


----------

